# 150, 200, 300 Does Threadcount Matter in Your Sheets?



## divadoll (Jun 1, 2010)

Does threadcount matter in your sheets?


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 1, 2010)

Thread wha?lol Absolutely not .............Do ppl actually care about these things? I really dont sheets are sheets to me


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 1, 2010)

I do... i love high thread count... but to be honest, the most important thing is that they are 100% cotton or beech (i think they are beech) just NO poly blend!!!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes it matters. I need a high thread count. It makes the sheets softer and more durable in the end.


----------



## Karren (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh yeah.. We have some like 600 or 800 thread count Egyptian cotton sheets that are just amazing and its important to me since I sleep 25% of the time....


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 1, 2010)

It sure is, the higher the thread count, the softer the sheets. High thread count cotton sheets are the best, like Aprill already mentioned, they'll last a lot longer.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It sure is, the higher the thread count, the softer the sheets. High thread count cotton sheets are the best, like Aprill already mentioned, they'll last a lot longer. You'd have to be careful with this reasoning as higher thread count doesn't always mean better. The quality of the cotton thread determines the softness of the sheets. Higher thread count makes for softer if the thread is good quality. I prefer higher only at a bargain. I'm not one to spend too much $$$ on linens. So what is the highest threadcount that you've bought?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 1, 2010)

I agree with Divadoll.

I recently saw a consumer advocate show that compared 4 different sheets with varying thread counts.

The prices ranged from about $40 for a low thread count to around $1000 for an Egyptian cotton.

The winner was the expensive Egyptian sheet.

However, an $80 high thread count sheet was prefered as it was just as soft and far more economical.


----------



## Darla (Jun 2, 2010)

so are you telling me to forget this one on eBay?

High Thread Count Queen Sheet Set- 4PC. - eBay (item 280458394212 end time Jun-28-10 15:23:51 PDT)


----------



## divadoll (Jun 2, 2010)

LOL!!! There's a 300 spread on the threadcount 201-500!! You have to guess! If you really like the pattern, then go for it! You can put it in the 'guest' room where you don't want them to stay too long. I'd splurge and to for this:

100% Cotton Sateen High Thread Count QUEEN Sheet Set - eBay (item 270549681873 end time Jun-17-10 11:59:48 PDT)

If you really liked it.. I'm sorry.


----------



## Darla (Jun 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL!!! There's a 300 spread on the threadcount 201-500!! You have to guess! If you really like the pattern, then go for it! You can put it in the 'guest' room where you don't want them to stay too long. I'd splurge and to for this:100% Cotton Sateen High Thread Count QUEEN Sheet Set - eBay (item 270549681873 end time Jun-17-10 11:59:48 PDT)

If you really liked it.. I'm sorry.

oooh i also just noticed that it is polyester and not cotton . bag that idea. 
your suggestion looks good though. i would want a solid color and not bubbles. would you buy them?


----------



## divadoll (Jun 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oooh i also just noticed that it is polyester and not cotton . bag that idea. 
your suggestion looks good though. i would want a solid color and not bubbles. would you buy them?

Common sense is preventing me from buying sheets over the internet. I need to feel it...or at least see it in person. If it were at a store, I'd pick it up for my daughter's bed. I think its kinda cute.
Shipping is not free to Canada tho.


----------



## Darla (Jun 2, 2010)

shipping is not free in the US either, but I have found sometimes it is easier to order something online instead of driving all over looking for it.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 2, 2010)

1200 TC THREAD COUNT EGYPTIAN COTTON QUEEN SHEET SET - eBay (item 220361136456 end time Jun-08-10 00:35:34 PDT)

These look promising...


----------



## divadoll (Jun 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif shipping is not free in the US either, but I have found sometimes it is easier to order something online instead of driving all over looking for it. Definitely. I'm not one of those "I don't shop online" people. I like stuff coming directly to your door. I'm just a tactile kinda person.


----------



## denverbeerchick (Jun 2, 2010)

I love a good set of high thread count cotton sheets! I've spent as much as $70 on sheets, but I think $100 would be my cap. And it would have to not only be soft and cozy, but beautiful as hell.


----------



## Darla (Jun 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Common sense is preventing me from buying sheets over the internet. I need to feel it...or at least see it in person. If it were at a store, I'd pick it up for my daughter's bed. I think its kinda cute.
Shipping is not free to Canada tho.

i agree most of the time i feel like that with clothes. always gotta try it on or definitely with shoes too. Sheets ? i guess i hadn't thought about it much.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you check out my link to 1000 thread count cotton sheets? The colours are pretty. I have bought clothes on eBay too. Chinese dresses and blouses. I've never bought shoes tho.

1200 TC THREAD COUNT EGYPTIAN COTTON QUEEN SHEET SET - eBay (item 220361136456 end time Jun-08-10 00:35:34 PDT)


----------



## Darla (Jun 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did you check out my link to 1000 thread count cotton sheets? The colours are pretty. I have bought clothes on eBay too. Chinese dresses and blouses. I've never bought shoes tho.1200 TC THREAD COUNT EGYPTIAN COTTON QUEEN SHEET SET - eBay (item 220361136456 end time Jun-08-10 00:35:34 PDT)

i like those and i see the price point has moved up but it is a high thread count (TC) ok i learned something today


----------



## divadoll (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm now contemplating that too. I see they have 1500 thread count also.

I will say, stay away from microfibre sheets at no matter what thread count. They feel yucky!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 2, 2010)

I am going to invest in good sheets soon..


----------



## Darla (Jun 2, 2010)

i have a couch that is microfiber that feels just like suede and i like that a lot, but i cannot imagine sheets made of that. if it is anything like those little swatches that you use for cleaning eyeglasses that is terrible.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have a couch that is microfiber that feels just like suede and i like that a lot, but i cannot imagine sheets made of that. if it is anything like those little swatches that you use for cleaning eyeglasses that is terrible. Trust me, it doesn't feel like that at all. I thought it would feel like fake suede but WRONG!!! kinda like the lining of a jacket.


----------

